
Take a look at Uber’s first pitch deck from 2008 - ohjeez
https://www.recode.net/2017/8/23/16189048/uber-pitch-deck-2008-ubercab-travis-kalanick-founder-startup
======
kabes
So they made their best case scenario, but they didn't make their realistic
success scenario (yet).

------
zzalpha
Fascinating that they mentioned taxi medallions as part of their market and
benefits analysis, yet completely ignored regulatory hurdles... you gotta
wonder if that was accidental or deliberate. I want to say accidental, but
given what we've seen from their leadership, I'm not so sure...

~~~
kartD
At that point they intended to be a taxi company, they actually got their
current idea from... Lyft. They first tried to ligate and stop them and when
they failed, they pivoted and out executed them

~~~
zzalpha
That would seem to only emphasize my point... if you're planning to be a taxi
company, it would seem you'd be even _more_ likely to fall afoul of
regulations if you don't play by the rules designed to cover taxi companies.

In short: I don't think your comment actually addresses my point.

Again, they're basically silent on this topic in the deck, which might be
accidental, but feels like an odd omission. If I read between the lines, it
seems like they thought that because they avoid street hails, and because it
was pitched as an invite-only service, somehow they puts them outside the
existing regulatory structure. In hindsight, it's pretty clear that was at
best a very naive assumption.

------
theCricketer
Note how Uber doesn't even mention plans for an Android app in 2008. Fast
forward 10 years, 80% of smartphone shipments are Android phones.

~~~
SilasX
They also supported the text-message version as a primary use case. I don't
think they do that anymore; you have to use an external service [1] to get
that functionality.

Btw, you might be interested in this snapshot of the Uber home page from
January 2011:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110109084838/http://www.uber.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110109084838/http://www.uber.com/learn)

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/06/15/no-
smartph...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/06/15/no-smartphone-
now-you-can-hail-an-uber-via-text-message-textber/)

